# The Official Oppo DV-981HD DVD Player Thread



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Has anyone bought or experienced this player? Oppo has a pretty great reputation, and this 1080p upconverting player for $229 seems like an incredible deal. Is it a no brainer? I guess the only thing that I don't see with it that would be a small concern is lack of HDMI 1.3, but then again, I don't think there are more than a handful of displays that support 1.3 yet anyway.

I'll be buying a new TV this year, and I wanted a nice upconverting player to go with it. I don't think I'm quite ready to step into the BD/HD DVD arena yet, at least until a good multi-format player comes out, so whatever I get to upconvert will likely be in my system for a while.

I was just hoping someone had a 981, or had been able to spend some time with one.


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Own it, love it!

Also plays SACD's and DVD-A's as a bonus. It's a good player till the format wars are over.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

No first hand experience here, but I did come across this today...

http://www.prillaman.net/oppo981_review.html


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Thanks guys. I really like the idea of this player, and think I'll order one as soon as I decide on a new HDTV.

Hmmm... Otto, I was having trouble loading that site, but I'll try again later, it might be temporarily down.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Yep, that link is broken for me as well at the moment. I've dealt with that guy elsewhere, and I'm sure he'll have it back up shortly...


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

The link is working for me.

Bob


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Yep, it's now working for me too. I'm not sure if it was on their end or mine. Either way, that's a comprehensive review! Thanks again.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Never messed with the 981 but, I have the older model 971 and it has been great. Awesome PQ for the price if you take the time to calibrate the display.


----------



## Steven Midkiff (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

I've had an DV-981HD since December. I have to agree, it's the best answer till the HD format wars are over. But that Toshiba HD-2A is $350 at Costco. Starting to look mighty nice. Hmmmmmm............


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*



Steven Midkiff said:


> I've had an DV-981HD since December. I have to agree, it's the best answer till the HD format wars are over. But that Toshiba HD-2A is $350 at Costco. Starting to look mighty nice. Hmmmmmm............


Well, I would appreciate it if you hopped over the Costco, picked up that A2 and did a side-by-side upscaling comparison with the 981HD.  
Although I am kind of serious. You can always return the A2 when done with the comparison if it doesn't meet your expectations. 



Mitch


----------



## Steven Midkiff (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Well Mitch, seeings as how I blew my HT budget for this month (and next) on a new Yamaha 2600 receiver, I'm afriad I'd be inclined to decline right now.

BTW, there are rumors about that HD players will reach $200 or so by Chrsitmas 2007. Personally, I'm hoping HD will win over by shear force of sales. But I doubt the Blu Ray camp will giive up easily.

Yammy 2600 arrives today. Oh boy!:jump:


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*



Steven Midkiff said:


> Well Mitch, seeings as how I blew my HT budget for this month (and next) on a new Yamaha 2600 receiver, I'm afriad I'd be inclined to decline right now.
> 
> BTW, there are rumors about that HD players will reach $200 or so by Chrsitmas 2007. Personally, I'm hoping HD will win over by shear force of sales. But I doubt the Blu Ray camp will giive up easily.
> 
> Yammy 2600 arrives today. Oh boy!:jump:


No problem. I can forgive you your Yammie desires. 


Mich


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*



Owen Bartley said:


> Has anyone bought or experienced this player? Oppo has a pretty great reputation, and this 1080p upconverting player for $229 seems like an incredible deal. Is it a no brainer? I guess the only thing that I don't see with it that would be a small concern is lack of HDMI 1.3, but then again, I don't think there are more than a handful of displays that support 1.3 yet anyway.
> 
> I'll be buying a new TV this year, and I wanted a nice upconverting player to go with it. I don't think I'm quite ready to step into the BD/HD DVD arena yet, at least until a good multi-format player comes out, so whatever I get to upconvert will likely be in my system for a while.
> 
> I was just hoping someone had a 981, or had been able to spend some time with one.


Hello I bought the Oppo DV-981HD? Thru amazon and i was not to thrilled with picture when it upconverted to 1080p , I have lowere sony up upconvert to 1080l came in just a good . I sent the model back. I called Oppo and they said on some TVs it does not work that well. I have 60 in SXRD 1080 p rear projection and the picture seemed in 480p. I am going to wait when the HD players are a little cheaper before i buy. '
I would say try it if you like it but if not return it .
:daydream: Good luck


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Thanks Elmer, how were they when you told them you wanted to return it? No problems?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*



Owen Bartley said:


> Thanks Elmer, how were they when you told them you wanted to return it? No problems?


I went thru amazon.com and it was cheaper. but the problem it that they sent me a replacement and I did not want to another and now I have to return that one too, I found amazon a good site as far ordering things. I just do not get wowed by the picture. It seemed to be in 480 picture not the 1080p upconversion like it says . Maybe i got a lemon but I did not try another one . I have sony upconversion that was reviewed in Cnet that i only payed 120 at circuit city with a 35 $ rebate that plays better than the Oppo DV-981HD. I emailed the service dept at oppo and they said you have to calibrate the model and sometimes some TV 's. They were nice but to me I will just keep my sony and wait this fall or winter and buy a HD or Blue ray combo . I heard sanyo is making one that will cheaper than the LG which retails for 1180. People have good review about this dvd player but I was not sold on it . I have 6 month old 60 inch sony SXRD and comes in real good in HD but not with the Oppo DV-981HD.


Good luck on your choice . Check CNet for reviews.
Let me know how you make out.

Mike:neener:


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

OJ,
I own the DV-981HD...and I love it.
I use it for CD, SACD, DVD-A, and upsampling DVDs..and all funtions work great.
I will tell you that you may have macro blocking a problem if you use it with a DLP TV..
....in that case they recommend the 970.
Hope this helps.
Oh ya....I own the Toshiba HD-A1..and I have to say the the oppo upsampling of SD-DVD is very close to the upsampling of SD-DVD of the A1.

Later
RayJr


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Thanks guys, I appreciate all the input.

Ray, that's the first I've heard about a possible problem with macroblocking on a DLP set, thanks for that heads up, because that was what I was leaning towards getting. I'll keep up the research.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

HI OJ

I want to thank yoiu for replying on the Opp 971 HD. I did not see much change between my Upconvert Sony dvd player that goes 1080i. I sent my Oppo back and I waiting till samsung has the dual HD and blue ray or the sony blue ray that is comming out this summer, I have a sony rear projection 60 SXR KDS a2000. I will put the 229 to better use. What system do you have? I have a 2005 Yamaha Htr 5780 and Jm labb speakers in the front and monitor audio on the wall. i am looking to up grade my receiver this fall along with a blur ray or HD player. How do you like the the Toshiba HD?

Cheers


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Secrets Benchmark review:
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/cgi-...tion=search&articles=133#Oppo DigitalDV-981HD


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Sorry Elmer, just saw this after your PM... thanks for the reply. I actually don't have anything HD right now, just my old standard def DVD player and 32" tube TV. I'll be leaving the video part of my system as-is until I can buy a house, hopefully this year, and then I'll pick up a nice big TV that will do 1080p and a nice upconverting player. I will probably do like you and wait for a good combo HDDVD/BR player before I get into that format, and I have lots of standard DVDs that I'd love to watch upconverted. I thought the Oppo looked nice, and it usually gets great reviews, so it was where I started looking. I'm happy with the audio in my system, with Paradigm speakers and a Denon 2802 receiver that will last me for a while still. I guess I should check out a few different upconverting players before I buy anything.

Dundas, thanks for the Secrets review, those guys are scary detailed.

e: Yeah, so according to the Secrets article, some displays just don't seem to play well with the Oppo, and will show the macroblocking. I think based on the strength of the rest of the review I'd give it a try and then either return it or move it to a bedroom or something if it showed serious problems.


----------



## Steven Midkiff (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Ah boy, the HD-2A just dropped to $250 at Costco. :rubeyes: As soon as I sell my Marantz SR7000, it's Toshiba HD for me. My Oppo 981 will go to my B system, currently pushing dvd's from a Helios H4000 into a kitchen sized 32" Sceptre LCD.

I understand the HD-2A up-converts standard dvd as well or better than the Oppo does. What's a poor HD deprived HT Guy to do?

Hey, never had any macro blocking on my 62" Toshiba dlp when using the 981, via HDMI.

A long strange road it's been........


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Hello 

I am member of costco and did not see it for $250 .the HD-2A . Was just released at your store? 

I live in nashua,Nh. 

Have you bought it yet? THe have the HD-20 for $429 but you get that cheaper at Amazon.com for $399.00. THe lower end one does not 1080p upconvert with the HD dvd.

Please tell how you like it when you buy it.

Thanks

Have a good one

Mike:yawn:


----------



## Steven Midkiff (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Yep, $250 at the Woodinville Costco. It might be that, with Seattle being the home of Costco, we see some things first. 

If it shows up at your Costco for that price soon, that will say it all. Wonder what would happen if you complained that it's cheaper at another Costco?

BTW, the HD-2A is $300 at the local Best Buy or Circuit City out here.

1080i or 1080p? Sorry, I don't believe it. That is, I don't believe that any sane adult would be able to tell the difference, if subjected to a double blind test.

All I really care about is what I can actually see. Specs don't matter as much. I'm the same way with sound. Sell me all you want with all the specs, opinions, brochures, blah blah, blah. But if I can't really hear or see the difference, what's the point? I've been in the pro sound business for 30 years. In that time, I've seen (heard) plenty of 'new' things that really did advance the art. And more things that got a winkwink from me......

I've seen the HD-2A in action, and I thought it looked great But not at Costco. How silly of them! Big pile of HD-2A boxes, none hooked up. On the other hand, all their sets are so out of whack adjustment wise, maybe it's better this way.

I watch movies, not specs. I listen to music, not the brochures....
The difference between 1080i and 1080p is simply not worth mentioning....


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Thanks guys, I'll look into the Canadian Costco pricing and see if it's cheap up here too. I was planning on fence sitting and upconverting for a while, but I could probably get involved in HD if the price was that low!


----------



## Steven Midkiff (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

OK. I did it. $249.99 plus tax. Woodinville Costco (near Seattle). One Toshiba HD-D2. One Batman Begins HD dvd for $18.99. Five free HD dvds coming, as part of the deal.

Just finished Batman Begins. Stopped the moive three times to go back to D2 setup menu and change things. dlp memu twice.

Wow....it's gonna be a long weekend. Glad I'm not working...this thing rocks...


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*



> I guess the only thing that I don't see with it that would be a small concern is lack of HDMI 1.3, but then again, I don't think there are more than a handful of displays that support 1.3 yet anyway.


 Wouldn't worry about it. There's nothing on a DVD that could ever require 1.3.

All Oppo's player seem great. I had a 971 and now use a 970 for SACD/DVD-A. Video is handle by my Toshiba HD-A2 (the 970 is perhaps slightly sharper at 720p, but it's close enough not to bother switching).

Edit...sorry, I see you already got an A2...enjoy!


----------



## Steven Midkiff (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Still looking at the HD-2A...pretty cool so far...Batman Begins is the only title I have in HD, will be adding to that tonight after work...but have watched several up-converted SD titles...looking good- but better than 981? Maybe. Jury is still out.

Bat Begins was stellar in HD...right from the opening credits, you know this is going to be special.

Will hook both up to display tonight (both on HDMI), that will make it easier to A/B...maybe rent a few SD titles I already have, put one in each machine, make quick work of that.

The one and single most important point that I make, as an average middle class working guy, representing whom I feel is the vast majority of folks who dabble with this stuff, is this:

At $249.99:jiggy: (plus 7.6% WSST here), including the 5 free titles, this thing completly rocks. This machine will take the average guy, like me, into a whole new hi-def world, at a price I can do without paying monthly interest. If you consider the 5 free titles, that makes it much more of a bargain than my Oppo DV-981 was.

Stay tuned...we'll see how far beyond the 981 this Toshiba might be...:jiggy:


----------



## Steven Midkiff (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Whoops- it's a Toshiba HD-D2. I knew that. No, really.......


----------



## jmprader (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*



majorloser said:


> Own it, love it!
> 
> Also plays SACD's and DVD-A's as a bonus. It's a good player till the format wars are over.


Ditto this. I use one in my second system. Pretty close (better in a few categories) to my Denon 3910 that resides in my main system.

I am definitely parked on the sidelines for HD-DVD and blu-ray for at least a few more months or until a few more of the minor glitches and annoyances are ironed out, dual formats are available and prices rationalize...


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

I have it and love it.

It does not have component ouput.
I have no macroblocking on my Optoma DLP projector.
I do have some HDCP issues (maybe due to the 30' cable though).
If I do not turn on the DVD player at the right time without a disc in it then my Optoma will not accept the signal. Other than that it looks and sounds great!


----------



## Steven Midkiff (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

OK, I have to say it: The Toshiba HD-D2 is cool. Cooler than the Oppo 981. It does a _slightly_ better job at up conversion than the Oppo 981. Been living with it for several weeks bought/rented many HD titles, direct compared two SD movies at the same time, one in each player (HD-D2 / 981), went back and forth many times.

Pretty close, but the HD-D2 does a _slightly_ better job at up conversion...Oh yeaah...it's HD too....

I think it's time for Oppo to build an HD player...maybe the combo HD/BD everyone wishes someone would build right, for a reasonable price. 

What about it guys?


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

Have the 981 also. It would be cool if Oppo would build a HD player. But......I won't buy it until the format war is decided.


----------



## Testpattern (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

I've had one since December.

Best picture quality DVD player I've seen. I'll still get a 1080p player when the smoke settles but for all of my DVD collection and future DVD format interests, this box is an outstanding product.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

I own it and the phillips 5960. I think the picture upscaled to 1080i and viewed on a RPCRT is better on the Oppo, but the phillips is close and costs a lot less, plus has a usb port for playing mp3, divx, and jpg. You can hook a hard drive up to it.

I think my oppo puts out a great picture, but I do agree that, compared to the recent cost of an HD-DVD player, the oppo is a pretty cold deal.

For anyone that's in the market and, like me, is willing to sit the format was out, consider the Phillips to tide you over.


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Anyone used the Oppo DV-981HD?*

I have the 981 and it looks great on my JVC RS1 PJ. Having said that, if one can have a HD-DVD player that upconverts just as well for 20 bucks more, that seems like a no brainer to me. Sure, it doesn't play SACDs, but it won't matter if you don't have any. SACD and DVD-A are obsolete now given the memory of the new disks. $20 is nothing even if HD-DVD looses the war.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just picked up the 981 from the Shack store a few days ago and have had a little time to use it over the last few nights. I must say this is one very nice DVD player for the price. I was extremely impressed with the way they package it. I'm excited to know oppo is going to release a BD player as well.


----------



## Testpattern (Jun 6, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I just picked up the 981 from the Shack store a few days ago and have had a little time to use it over the last few nights. I must say this is one very nice DVD player for the price. I was extremely impressed with the way they package it. I'm excited to know oppo is going to release a BD player as well.



I've owned my 981 for about a year. It's simply an outstanding product. I'm very interested to know more about Oppo's BD. Where did you hear this?

Thanks,


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't forget about the DV-983H, which is their new upconverting player (soon to be released, but I don't know an exact date yet - I think they said end of March), but it's supposed to be a nice, though expensive player. Thread here.

e: Apparently March 10 it will be out in limited release.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Testpattern said:


> I'm very interested to know more about Oppo's BD. Where did you hear this?
> 
> Thanks,


There is not a lot of info on it at the present time. Here's a small bit.


----------

